# Soaking a root



## Jaap (8 Nov 2015)

How long should a piece of wood/root soak for in order for it not to float?


----------



## Dave wants nano (8 Nov 2015)

Just as long as it take. Some time it's a day, some as long a a week I'm afraid.


----------



## PARAGUAY (8 Nov 2015)

Totally depends on what type, bogwood soaked a week or two,Horn Wood is said to sink without, if its something like Azalea Root or Sumatra I try to use rockwork in the tank to wegh it down to speed up the process


----------



## Mick.Dk (8 Nov 2015)

There's a "short-cut", sometimes usable - especially if you are in a real hurry:   suction-cups !!!  
- you screw on suction-cups where the wood meets a glass-surface. This includes, very preferable, suction-cups where the wood sit on the glass-bottom of the tank (so you need to plan, before adding anything to tank). Suction-cups placed on parts of wood above substrate/gravel level, should ofcourse be placed, so they are as little visible as possible. Any suction-cups, that just can't be hidden totally, can be camouflaged quite effectively by Anubias, Microsorium or moss - or a combination of those


----------



## Jaap (8 Nov 2015)

How about this kind of wood?


----------



## PARAGUAY (8 Nov 2015)

Looks nicely shaped to try Micks sucker/s holding to glass or carefully placed rockwork perhap tied with fishline


----------



## Jaap (8 Nov 2015)

Unfortunately the damage has been done. I did not think of this beforehand and while I was filling up the tank the root floated. So I added a piece of rock to keep it down and I will have to wait before removing the rock. I can't do much since the tank was planted and it was being filled up for the first time.


----------



## PARAGUAY (8 Nov 2015)

There is another method which my be one for any future scapes .Not one I have used .Drill a hole in a flat piece of slate driftwood tied to slate and then slate hidden under substrate,looks quite a good method for very twisty,spindly root


----------



## nduli (8 Nov 2015)

PARAGUAY said:


> There is another method which my be one for any future scapes .Not one I have used .Drill a hole in a flat piece of slate driftwood tied to slate and then slate hidden under substrate,looks quite a good method for very twisty,spindly root



I've done this before too but also screwed the slate to the wood, make sure you use stainless steel screws though..


----------



## Jaap (19 Nov 2015)

What kind of wood is this in the picture?


----------

